# ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote hos

## ekko

Hi group, 

I get this when I try to ssh to the other end of a crossover cable between two boxen.

Heres the verbose output *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ssh -vvv the-other-box@192.168.n.n
> 
> OpenSSH_5.2p1, OpenSSL 0.9.8k 25 Mar 2009
> ...

 

I googled that exact message(the subject line) and went through the first eight suggestions that popped up. None worked.

Anybody got any other suggestions?

Here's /etc/ssh/sshd_config:

```
#   $OpenBSD: sshd_config,v 1.80 2008/07/02 02:24:18 djm Exp $

# This is the sshd server system-wide configuration file.  See

# sshd_config(5) for more information.

# This sshd was compiled with PATH=/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin

# The strategy used for options in the default sshd_config shipped with

# OpenSSH is to specify options with their default value where

# possible, but leave them commented.  Uncommented options change a

# default value.

#Port 22

#Port 2222

#Port 443

#AddressFamily any

#ListenAddress 0.0.0.0

#ListenAddress ::

# Disable legacy (protocol version 1) support in the server for new

# installations. In future the default will change to require explicit

# activation of protocol 1

Protocol 2

# HostKey for protocol version 1

#HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key

# HostKeys for protocol version 2

#HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key

#HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key

# Lifetime and size of ephemeral version 1 server key

#KeyRegenerationInterval 1h

#ServerKeyBits 1024

# Logging

# obsoletes QuietMode and FascistLogging

#SyslogFacility AUTH

#LogLevel INFO

# Authentication:

#LoginGraceTime 2m

#PermitRootLogin yes

#StrictModes yes

#MaxAuthTries 6

#MaxSessions 10

#RSAAuthentication no

#PubkeyAuthentication no

#AuthorizedKeysFile   .ssh/authorized_keys

# For this to work you will also need host keys in /etc/ssh/ssh_known_hosts

#RhostsRSAAuthentication no

# similar for protocol version 2

#HostbasedAuthentication no

# Change to yes if you don't trust ~/.ssh/known_hosts for

# RhostsRSAAuthentication and HostbasedAuthentication

#IgnoreUserKnownHosts no

# Don't read the user's ~/.rhosts and ~/.shosts files

#IgnoreRhosts yes

# To disable tunneled clear text passwords, change to no here!

PasswordAuthentication no

#PermitEmptyPasswords no

# Change to no to disable s/key passwords

#ChallengeResponseAuthentication yes

# Kerberos options

#KerberosAuthentication no

#KerberosOrLocalPasswd yes

#KerberosTicketCleanup yes

#KerberosGetAFSToken no

# GSSAPI options

#GSSAPIAuthentication no

#GSSAPICleanupCredentials yes

#GSSAPIStrictAcceptorCheck yes

#GSSAPIKeyExchange no

# Set this to 'yes' to enable PAM authentication, account processing, 

# and session processing. If this is enabled, PAM authentication will 

# be allowed through the ChallengeResponseAuthentication and

# PasswordAuthentication.  Depending on your PAM configuration,

# PAM authentication via ChallengeResponseAuthentication may bypass

# the setting of "PermitRootLogin without-password".

# If you just want the PAM account and session checks to run without

# PAM authentication, then enable this but set PasswordAuthentication

# and ChallengeResponseAuthentication to 'no'.

UsePAM yes

#AllowAgentForwarding yes

AllowTcpForwarding no

#GatewayPorts no

X11Forwarding no

#X11DisplayOffset 10

#X11UseLocalhost yes

PrintMotd no

PrintLastLog no

#TCPKeepAlive yes

#UseLogin no

#UsePrivilegeSeparation yes

#PermitUserEnvironment no

#Compression delayed

#ClientAliveInterval 0

#ClientAliveCountMax 3

#UseDNS yes

#PidFile /var/run/sshd.pid

MaxStartups 40

#PermitTunnel no

#ChrootDirectory none

# no default banner path

#Banner none

# override default of no subsystems

Subsystem   sftp   /usr/lib/misc/sftp-server

# Example of overriding settings on a per-user basis

#Match User anoncvs

#   X11Forwarding no

#   AllowTcpForwarding no

#   ForceCommand cvs server

```

ekko

----------

## luispa

 *ekko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> #RSAAuthentication no
> 
> #PubkeyAuthentication no
> ...

 

With that, what authentication are you using?. Have you created the pair keys and uploaded the public to the server?

Luis

----------

## luispa

Forgot to mention. Which user are you trying from the client box?

Luis

----------

